# Berufe?



## Grauerzwerg (27. Februar 2007)

Wo kann ich mir die Berufe mal anschauen?
Kann mir da mal jemand einen link schicken bitte.

Mfg Oli


----------



## doener-style (27. Februar 2007)

Omg,
ich würde mich ja sofort für den Beruf des Dönerfachverkäufers begeistern können.

Gibt es irgend ne möglichkeit Mythic zu kontaktieren, damit sowas mal umgesetzt wird?
Freue mich schon über mein Ork-style Rollodöner extra (mit schafkäse)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (27. Februar 2007)

doener-style schrieb:


> Omg,
> ich würde mich ja sofort für den Beruf des Dönerfachverkäufers begeistern können.



Den Autor des Threads würde sicherlich eine vernünftige Antwort begesitern.


----------



## WarJack (27. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Den Autor des Threads würde sicherlich eine vernünftige Antwort begesitern.




Wo es Links über die Berufe gibt weis ich leider nicht. Ich glaube dies hängt aber auch damit zusammen das über das Berufssystem nicht allzuviel veröffentlicht wurde.

Abwarten bis man neues hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (27. Februar 2007)

Eine direkte Seite der Berufe ist noch nicht erschienen. Crafting wird in Warhammer Online jedoch eine große Rolle spielen und auch wichtig sein für deine Armee. So kann man im Idealfall Kriegsgeräte anfertigen und somit seiner Fraktion helfen, ohne selbst aktiv am Kampf teil zu nehmen. Ausserdem sollst du durch Crafting Waffe und Rüstungen stärken können. Im Grunde klingt das ganze jedenfalls nach einer total genialen Sache. Crafting ist also wirklich total integriert in das Spiel und hat auch ihren Zweck.

Zumindest meine WoW-Berufe mit meiner Hexerin waren fast alle Umsonst und haben wenig gebracht. Wäre toll wenn mit Warhammer so etwas nicht der Fall wäre und es auch wahre Meister der Berufe geben wird.


----------



## Gramir (27. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Eine direkte Seite der Berufe ist noch nicht erschienen. Crafting wird in Warhammer Online jedoch eine große Rolle spielen und auch wichtig sein für deine Armee. So kann man im Idealfall Kriegsgeräte anfertigen und somit seiner Fraktion helfen, ohne selbst aktiv am Kampf teil zu nehmen. Ausserdem sollst du durch Crafting Waffe und Rüstungen stärken können. Im Grunde klingt das ganze jedenfalls nach einer total genialen Sache. Crafting ist also wirklich total integriert in das Spiel und hat auch ihren Zweck.
> 
> Zumindest meine WoW-Berufe mit meiner Hexerin waren fast alle Umsonst und haben wenig gebracht. Wäre toll wenn mit Warhammer so etwas nicht der Fall wäre und es auch wahre Meister der Berufe geben wird.



Stimme da soweit zu. Hoffe aber, dass sie das System von DAoC übernehmen. Aber bitte ohne Balken! (DAoC Insiderwitz)

Als Beispiel für diejenigen, die DAoC nicht kennen.
Man kann als einen Hauptberuf Bogenmacher wählen. Ihr seid aber nun nicht auf diesen einen Berufszweig festgelegt. Für den Bogenmacher benötigt ihr sekundär Fertigkeiten -> Schreinern (Holz) -> Lederverarbeitung(Beschläge) -> Nähkunst(Bogensene) etc. Ihr habt als Bogenmacher auch Zugriff auf die anderen Hauptberufe wie Waffenschmied, Rüstungsschmied, Schneidern etc. Nur wird euch da eine Beschränkung gesetzt. Ihr könnt nur einen bestimmten Prozentteil erlernen. Ihr habt 100 Skillpunkte in Bogenmacher so könnt ihr in Waffenschmied nur 75 Skillpunkte erlangen und folgedessen nie so gut werden wie ein richtiger Waffenschmied.

Die Sekundärberufe sind aber nicht nur gut um die Hauptberufe zu unterstützen. Man konnte z.B. auch mit Schreinern, Belagerungswaffen bauen, die Tore der Schlößer reparieren... und noch so ein paar Dinge, die ich aber verdrängt habe.

Das System ist sehr gut und die Ausrüstung von den Craftern war es auch. Ich hoffe sehr, dass dieses auch Einzug in WAR erhalten wird(OHNE BALKEN). Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung und mein Wunschdenken.


----------



## splen (28. Februar 2007)

Die Beschränkung der Sekundärberufe wurde in DAoC aufgehoben. Zumindest steht sowas shon in den Patch-Notes der US-Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crafting in WAR muss man mal abwarten. Das Spiel soll sich in erster Linie ums RvR drehen und da erwarte ich kein wirklich komplexes System im Handwerksbereich. Schön wäre es zwar dennoch, aber an das Craft-System aus SWG kommt ehnie wieder was ran. Von daher betrachte ich sowas mittlerweile allemal als schmuckes Beiwerk und nie must-have 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fangnir (28. Februar 2007)

WarJack schrieb:


> Wo es Links über die Berufe gibt weis ich leider nicht. Ich glaube dies hängt aber auch damit zusammen das über das Berufssystem nicht allzuviel veröffentlicht wurde.


Es wird zumindest keine Berufe wie Bäcker geben, es sei denn, seine Brote wären vergiftet und man kann damit Zwerge töten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "WAR is everywhere"! Es kommen also nur Berufe in Frage, die mit dem Kriegshandwerk zu tun haben.

lg Fangnir


----------



## deveraux (28. Februar 2007)

Fangnir schrieb:


> Es wird zumindest keine Berufe wie Bäcker geben, es sei denn, seine Brote wären vergiftet und man kann damit Zwerge töten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In diesem Youtube Video sagt einer der Devs eben genau dies. So ca. bei 3,45 Min.


----------



## Kruaal (1. März 2007)

...habt ihr mal was von Zwergenbrot gehört? (Scheibenwelt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (3. März 2007)

wenn blizz klug wäre müssten die sowas auch in WOW machen und schon hätte WAR weniger leute aber werde meinen Tauren Krieger auf 70 Bringen und WAR zocken kommt am ende 2007 raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja aber genung zeit 70 zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizo (4. März 2007)

> Eine direkte Seite der Berufe ist noch nicht erschienen. Crafting wird in Warhammer Online jedoch eine große Rolle spielen und auch wichtig sein für deine Armee. *So kann man im Idealfall Kriegsgeräte anfertigen und somit seiner Fraktion helfen, ohne selbst aktiv am Kampf teil zu nehmen. Ausserdem sollst du durch Crafting Waffe und Rüstungen stärken können. Im Grunde klingt das ganze jedenfalls nach einer total genialen Sache. Crafting ist also wirklich total integriert in das Spiel und hat auch ihren Zweck.*
> 
> Zumindest meine WoW-Berufe mit meiner Hexerin waren fast alle Umsonst und haben wenig gebracht. Wäre toll wenn mit Warhammer so etwas nicht der Fall wäre und es auch wahre Meister der Berufe geben wird.


Ich hoffe mal das es ein komplexes Berufsscript gibt. Nicht nur wie bei Wow wo im Endgame nur 5-10 Waffen interessant sind und man an die Rezepte nur schwer rankommt. Ich finde es viel geiler, wenn man im Spiel mehrere Möglichkeiten hat seine Fraktion zu unterstüzen, wie zb Holz und Steine abbauen umd damit bessere, schwere Gerätschaften ins seinen Städten herzustellen oder eben Sachen reparieren kann, vielleicht auch teils erforschen kann. Also im Endeffekt hinter den freundlichen Linien genauso aktiv dabei zu sein und eben nicht kämpfen zu müssen. Ergo: Das eine hilft dem anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zauberkuh1337 (7. März 2007)

deveraux schrieb:


> In diesem Youtube Video sagt einer der Devs eben genau dies. So ca. bei 3,45 Min.


Hiho

Dieses Video is sehr interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Sollte jeder mal gesehen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Zauberkuh


----------



## Theodus (9. März 2007)

zauberkuh1337 schrieb:


> Dieses Video is sehr interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JO, also alle Berufe haben was mit dem "Großen Krieg" zu tun. Das Video ist sehr empfehlenswert. Im Hintergrund sieht man das Spiel mal in Aktion, sieht schon verdammt gut aus.

LG

Theo

PS: Hör gerade den Buffed-Cast 24, werd wohl auch Chaos zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumoikashi (17. März 2007)

Vielleicht sollte man den Namen noch mal überdenken, da er in WAR eine andere Bedeutung hat.
In WAR werden die Klassen als Berufe bezeichnet. Leider finde ich jetzt keine Quellen, aber wenn man sich etwas mit WAR auskennt und Videos und Interviews liest, dann trifft man darauf immer wieder.

Hier zum Beispiel ein Auszug bei Gamestar:

http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/spiele/roll...mer_online.html

Ich mach euch kein Vorwurf, ihr seid nun mal nur Buffed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrox_CH (27. März 2007)

Ich würde mir wünschen das es ein wirklich ausgereiftes Crafter System gibt wie bei Vangard.

Das der Skill zum craften gleich wenn nicht schwerer ist zu steigern.

und vorallem sollten, wenn man wirklich DER Crafter ist, und zeit in das investiert hat, man auch sachen herstellen kann die gut sind.

Nicht wie im wow, wo du items herstellen kannst die dich an die 800g kosten, aber kein schwein es will, weil es schrott ist.

Aber ich glaub, die jungs überlegen sich schon was


----------



## Ferox21 (9. Mai 2007)

ICh würde mir ein sinnvolles Craftingsystem wünschen, sod ass ich mich, wie oben schon beschrieben auf einen "Kriegswichtigen" Beruf, wie Rüstungsbauer, Waffenschmied, Bogner etc. festlege und dann alle dafür notwendigen Unterberufe, wie "Holzfäller", Erzsammler, Kürschner etc. lernen kann. Die waffen könnte ich dann handeln etc.
So etwas würde mir mehr gefallen, als ein System in dem ich immer von einem anderen Charakter/ Twink etc abhängig bin wie bei WoW, HdRO und so weiter...


----------



## Flaming (9. Mai 2007)

stimme Ferox zu, die Möglichkeit mehrerer Sammlerberufe erlernen zu können würde vor allem das Problem von überfarmten Spots oder ähnlichem verhindern,weil man so Alternativen hätte um sein Geldsäckeln bzw seinen Rucksack zu füllen.
Das würde es auch erleichtern seinen Skill im Hauptberuf zu steigern ohne massiv von "Chinafarmern" oder überteuerten Monopolen abhängig zu sein. Dauert dann zwar länger, dafür ist es für jeden früher oder später möglich "Highend-Waffen" herstellen zu können.


----------



## Kahn (9. Mai 2007)

Hm, der Meinung bin ich nicht unbedingt, denn sowas gibts ja auch nicht in Echt. Es gibt keinen Ledergärber der Rüstungen schmiedet. Jeder sollte sein Fachgebiet haben und das herstellen was auch andere brauchen können, das regt auch den Handel an. Der eine sammelt dann sein Leder und verarbeited es, das dann wiederrum der Rüstungsschmied braucht.


----------



## Artoros (22. Juni 2007)

nur ist es so manchmal praktisch unmöglich die erforderlichen ressourcen zu beschaffen, oder was genau so bekloppt ist ressourcen werden so teuer angeboten das es sich nicht mehr lohnt einen bestimmten gegenstand zu bauen da der einfach zu schwach für das geld ist.

man sah das ja auch bei wow mit diesen neuen partikeln oder was das war... weiss nicht mehr genau wie das geheissen hat spiel schon seit 4 monaten nicht mehr. Die dinger waren einfach endlosteuer.

Und so würde man den chinafarmern in die händespielen.

Sammelberufe sollten alle können, man sollte sich aber auf einen "Beruf" spezialisieren müssen oder der zweit beruf sollte um einiges schwerer hoch zu skillen sein. (Ich mache dan wohl vergiftete würste XD)


----------



## Hammerschild (23. Juli 2007)

> JO, also alle Berufe haben was mit dem "Großen Krieg" zu tun.



Lass mich mal nachdenken ...

Irgendwie hat selbst der Bäcker was mit dem Krieg zu tun. Irgendwie müssen die Einheiten an der Front mit Nahrung versorgt werden. Also sollte es Versorgerberufe geben (Bauern, Pferdezüchter etc.)

Klar wird es Waffen/Rüstungsschmiede/Bogenmacher/Baumeister (Katapulte ftw.) etc. geben.

Eigentlich ist da fast jeder Beruf wichtig. Okay Versicherungsmakler, Bankkaufmann oder gar IT Manager natürlich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Berufsfakten schwarz auf weiß zu lesen sind. Bzw. Crafting in Beta Videos.


----------



## Zauma (25. Juli 2007)

WAR hat doch die Chance, die Berufe interessant zu machen, indem man dort als wirklicher Meister seines Faches Sachen herstellen kann, die für alle, die sie tragen können, gut zu gebrauchen sind.

Das geht in WoW nicht, weil es so itemlastig ist. Wenn die Berufe wirklich gute Dinge herstellen könnten, dann wäre ja keiner mehr damit beschäftigt, die Instanzen abzufarmen, Arena- oder Ehrenpunkte zu sammeln, sondern man ginge zum Crafter und würde sich dort was machen lassen.

WAR dagegen könnte sich durchaus auf die Schiene einlassen, daß Ausrüstung weniger gedroppt, sondern mehr hergestellt werden kann. Das könnte dann eine wirklich gute Wirtschaft schaffen.

Dazu gehört für mich, daß man seine beruflichen Fähigkeiten steigert und neue Rezepte erlernt, indem man Sachen herstellt. Ein Meisterschwertschmied z.B. könnte der sein, der schon 1.000 Schwerter geschmiedet hat, nicht der, der sich für Geld ein Rezept kauft oder das Glück hat, einen Dropp zu bekommen.

Dabei könnte es ruhig schwer sein, die Fertigkeiten zu steigern, wenn am Schluß dann wirklich nur wenige Spieler auf einem Server eben diese besondere Handwerksware herstellen können.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (31. Juli 2007)

seit wann gibt es in war berufe?


----------



## Zauma (1. August 2007)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> seit wann gibt es in war berufe?



Es ist noch nichts darüber bekannt, aber es steht definitiv fest, daß es Berufe geben soll. Außerdem ist angekündigt, daß sie "nützlich" sein sollen und alle etwas mit Krieg zu tun haben sollen. Aber ist ein Bäcker nicht auch sowas, denn Soldaten müssen ja auch essen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barret (1. August 2007)

Ich denk mal die Berufe sollen "Direkt" mit dem Krieg zu tun haben (Bäcker = indirekt^^) ... vll kann man ja auch Belagerungsmaschinen bauen ... wer weiß


----------



## Dude010 (2. August 2007)

Barret schrieb:


> Ich denk mal die Berufe sollen "Direkt" mit dem Krieg zu tun haben (Bäcker = indirekt^^) ... vll kann man ja auch Belagerungsmaschinen bauen ... wer weiß



das mit den belagerungsmaschinen is wohl sehr wahrscheinlich. denn in neueren vids sieht man wie meist orks per katapult auf die mauer der stadt geschossen werden. ich denke nicht dass diese katapulte einfach da rumstehen sondern dass diese jemand gebaut und iwue dort hingeschaft hat.

kann dem nur zustimmen dass d gecraftete items etwas besonderes bzw. beser als dropps sein sollten um den berufen etwas einzigartiges zu geben um die arbeit und das geld das man in seinen beuf gesteckt hat zu "belohnen"


----------



## Arundil (7. August 2007)

Ich habe Gerüchte über den Beruf Bierbauer gehört das würde auch sehr gut zu den Zwergen passen da einige Zwerge sich betrinken bevor sie in den Kampf gehen, und es im Warhammer Table Top auch oft vertreten ist, und es wird sicher lich einen Runenschmied geben denn ohne Runenschmied sind Zwerge keine Zwerge(siehe WOW), ich finde in WOW sind die Zwergenbauten kümmerlich und die Zwerge nicht wirklich das, was Zwerge seien sollten! 

Ich hoffe Mythic meistert dies besser !


----------



## Baranil (6. September 2007)

Naja hoffentlich kommt auch Runenschmied, das mach ich dann mit meinem Runenpriester, obwohls komisch is mit nem RUNENpriester erst das Runenschmieden zu lernen, auch wenn er mit seiner Robe in ner Schmiede sicher komisch aussieht


----------



## Jqe (28. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie wärs mit nem barbier für die zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (8. Oktober 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wie wärs mit nem barbier für die zwerge
> ...



natürlich auch für die Weiblichen, der ihre Beine müssen gewachst werden und und und.
Am besten gleich ein Beauty-Laden für ein Schlachtfeld einbauen, indem sich dir Ordnung schminkt  und man dann als böser Ork oder Chaosianer von hinten mit der Nagelschere ersticht!!=)
MUHAHAHA!!

LIlo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (10. Oktober 2007)

Also irgetwer hatte mal gesagt es heisst WARhammer und nicht Workhammer ;-)


----------



## AhLuuum (10. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwer kam auch auf die Idee es World of WARcraft zu nennen und nicht World of WORKcraft. *hust*


----------



## Wagdy (23. Oktober 2007)

Servus.

Hoffe auch, das wenn es schon Berufe gibt, sie bessere Sachen wie Drops (zumindest die meisten davon) sein sollten.
Einen richtigen guten Bogen bekommt man halt nur von nem Bogner mit Erfahrung und zieht ihn nicht angegammelt aus dem Magen eines Worgwelpen...

Freue mich schon riesig, wenn mein kleiner Squigherder die Bäume im Umkreis fällt um dann Zahnstocher zu schnitzen, nur um den Skill zu steigern^^

Her mit den Berufen und dann raus aufs Schlachtfeld, Supporter sind nicht nur Healer , sondern auch Waffen und Rüstungsschmiede. Hoffe also, das die kommen....

So long
Wagdy


----------



## Mordenai (1. November 2007)

Ich denke mal, dass zumindest folgende "verarbeitende" Berufe (oder einige davon) den Weg ins Spiel finden könnten:

Armor-Crafter (Rüstungsschmied, Schneider etc.)
Weapon-Crafter (Waffenschmied, Schreiner, etc.)
Enchanter (Verzauberer, Bannzauberer, Runenschmied... wie auch immer)
Alchemists (Alchimie und ähnliche Quaksalber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
evtl. Tinker (Ingenieur)
Die sammelnden Berufe ergeben sich dann von selbst (Bergbau, Holzfäller, Blumenpflücker etc.)
Zudem sollen ja auch Belagerungswaffen ins Spiel finden. Ich denke, diese können durch großen Aufwand und starker Interaktion verschiedener Berufe gecraftet werden.

Und auch ich hoffe, dass Craftitems eine hohe Qualität besitzen, dass die Berufe auch schön genutzt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (19. November 2007)

wie wärs mit Zwergenbardschneider
nach jedem Kill im RvR reißt man dem Feind die Harre bzw Bärte aus und Macht daraus schöne socken oder Slips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (20. November 2007)

Dannie schrieb:


> wie wärs mit Zwergenbardschneider
> nach jedem Kill im RvR reißt man dem Feind die Harre bzw Bärte aus und Macht daraus schöne socken oder Slips
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab mich ja an Zwergen Witze gewöhnt aber der war flach ^^


----------



## Dannie (20. November 2007)

na ja ist mir irgendwie so spontan eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kennse den schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

     Wie macht man einen Zwerg verrückt?
                    Man setzt ihn in einen runden Raum und sagt in der Ecke liegt ein Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (20. November 2007)

Ich hoffe das die Berufe in WAR mehr genutzt werden als in anderen MMORPGs. Es sollte weniger "Experten" von einem Beruf geben und die Endstufe sollte nicht so leicht zu erreichen sein.


----------



## AhLuuum (20. November 2007)

Solange der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Erreichens der Endstufe nicht proportional oder gar gleich zur Zeit des Farmens der jeweiligen Materialien ist, ja.


----------



## Dannie (21. November 2007)

wobei der "Zwergenbardschneider" ist zwar etwas komisch.
Aber ich hoffe es gibt Berufe die man auch beim Kömpfen skillen kann oder aus wirkungen dabei haben das fände ich genial stell ich mir zwar schwer zu realisieren vor, aber man könnte ja wie z.B Rüstungsfetzen vom gegener nehmen wie im Av und daraus etwas herstellen.
Bin nicht so mit sachen erfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so in die Richtung mient ich des  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (21. November 2007)

Dannie schrieb:


> Wie macht man einen Zwerg verrückt?
> Man setzt ihn in einen runden Raum und sagt in der Ecke liegt ein Schatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja der WAR schon viel besser xD

(wer ein Wortwitz findet darf ihn behalten^^)


----------



## Grimmrog (22. November 2007)

Was ich über berufe denke:

Berufe sollten grundsätzlich nicht mit dem Charakterlevel zu tun haben, denn: der bäckermeister muss ja auch nicht erst Elitesoldat sein, alos wär es toll, wenn es ähnlich wie bei PlaneShift (okd as kenn vllt keine sau) einfach für das ausführen berufen ep gibt, deren Punkte man dann entweder in kampffertigkeiten, oder in Berufe steckt ----> wohlgemerkt ohne XO grenze, so das man irgendwann beides haben kann, höchster kampf und höchster beruf (was dann natürlich mehr Zeit erfordert)

Ansonsten find ich das droppen von rezepten auch blöd, warum muss ein rezept was dropt zum beispiel Bop sein??? worin istd a die Grundlage dahinter? wers findet muss es behalten?

Auch sollten die Berufe Klassenbezogen sein, ( schließlich ist ja auch das Klassensystem rassenbezogen) so sollte ein magier irgendwie nicht gerade Schmied sein, passt irgendwie ja auch nicht, bzw sollte ein machinist vom herstellen von katapulten doch auch eher Ahnung haben als der komische Goblin Tiertreiber (kann mir den namen net merken)

Denn mal so gesehen: Die klasse eines Charakters ist ja eigentlich daß, womit er sich den ganzen tag beschäftigt, Magier Zauberer Machinist mit gerätebasteln, Schurke mit Giften verbessern/stehlen usw.

Wenn er dann noch etwas machen würde, was klassenfremd ist, also wenn der maschinist nun auf einmal Schneidern würde, dann könnter er ja nicht seine gesamte Energie/Zeit in seine Klasse packen, also bleibt er dortja eigentlich schlechter, als jemand, der sich ausschließlich auf seinem gebiet arbeitet.

Desweiteren über perfektion über Herstellung tausender sachen:
Im prinzip ists richtig, nur durch Ehrfahrung wird man gut, aber im MMORPG schlecht realisierbar, weil das so viel Zeit in anspruch nehmen würde, daß Gelegenheitsspieler keinen sinn darin sehen, ergo werden die lieber wegbleiben (bei WoW evtl)

Schließlich ist qualität auch eine Zeitfrage, also sollte das herstellen der Gegenstände zeitbedingt sein, so kann man ja quasi sagen, das wenn man ausgeloggt, ist, der charakter zu Hause sitzt und schmiedet, ergo haben auch gelegenheitsspieler ne chance gut zu werden.

Außerdem, wenn es nur wenige gibt, die gut sind, ist das nicht automatisch damit verbunden, daß es das item wenig gibt, er kanndas ja 1000x hertsellen, schon gibts massenhaft davon, Blizz verhindert das ingame mit öder farmerei, oder Bop items, was ich für schwachsinn halt.

Aber wie gut ist ein Schneider, wenn er eine Robe sich nur selbst schneidern kann, ist der dann zu dumm, die maße eines gnomes zu nehmen und die darauf anzupassen? das wär ja nen ziemlich mieser Schneider

Also wär es besser zu sagen, das item MEGAIMBASUPERSCHWERT brauch halt 7 tage ums zu erstellen (schneide herstellen, griff etc) zu können, also kann ein guter Schmied  das auch nur alle 7 tage zusammensetzten aus den einzelteilen, somit würde die menge der richtig guten gecrafteten items auch bei wenig bis kaum farmarbeit gering bleiben, selbst wenn man relativ viele Leute hat, die so ein Item bauen können.

nen Katapult baut man ja auch nicht in 20 sekunden zusammen, nur weil man alle Teile schon da hat -.-

Und die berufe sollten sich auch mehr aufteilen, ein schwert schmieden ist nun mal was anderes wie ein Streitkolben oder eien Axt, genauso sollte ein Orkspalta,von ner Axt mehr ahnung haben beim schmieden, denn er kennt als schmeid nicht nur die Fertigkeiten zum schmeiden, sondern weiß ja auch wie sich eine Axt im Kampf verhalten muss ( also schwerpunkt der Waffe, haltfestigeit etc.) genauso  weiß der Hammerträger auch mehr übern Hammer bescheid.

Das ist mal meine Meinung, hoffe sie ist auch sinnvoll, denke ich habs ja auch begründet dargestellt, nur schade, man macht sich hier massig gedanken, und beim entwickler kommt eh nix davon an^^


----------



## Gamby (22. November 2007)

^
|
|
|

Deine Ideen find ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Die Idee das man für Katapulte, Waffen und das MEGAIMBASUPERSCHWERT (Made my day^^) mehr Zeit braucht find ich auch geil. Vieleicht in soner art % Anzeige. Man beschließt sich erstmal afk was essen zu gehen und fängt einfach mal an das Schwert zu schmieden. Dann kommt man wieder aber das Schwert was man angefangen hat ist erst bei 15% oderso. Dann sagt man sich "so ich will weiter questen ich brech mal ab". Man bricht also ab und es wird ein gegenstand in den Rucksack gebracht der z.B. "Unfertiges Schwert" heißt. Wenn man dann wieder irgendwann afk geht einfach wieder die Option aufrufen und das Schwert geht ab 15% weiter. Das fänd ich mal innovativ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (23. November 2007)

sry für die vielen Tipp-fehler, ich seh gerade im Text oben sind massig buchstabendreher (mal ganz vond er Groß- und Kleinschreibung abgesehen) -.- bin jetzt aber auch leider zu faul die Alle zu ändern ^^


----------



## AhLuuum (23. November 2007)

Das ist natürlich einen Post wert!!!111 
Ansonsten einfach Strg C, Word öffnen, Strg V, und dann F5 oder F7 wars glaub ich für die Rechtschreibüberprüfung.


----------



## Mordenai (23. November 2007)

Sogar mir, als relativ Unwissender, ist bekannt, dass EAMythic mit DAoC große Erfolge feiern durfte. Diesbezüglich ist es nur logisch, dass gewisse Elemente aus diesem MMOG als Vorbild für WAR dienen werden (wie z.B. das RvR).

Nun ist es bestimmt möglich, dass auch das Craftingsystem aus DAoC gewisses Potential zeigt in ähnlicher Form in WAR einzugehen.
Ich würde nun gerne die ehemaligen DAoC-Spieler bitten das Craftingsystem aus genanntem Spiel, für mich und andere Außenstehende, ein wenig zu erläutern und diesbezüglich Vermutungen zu äußern.

Danke im Vorraus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoGyM (9. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog, du sollst zu Mythik gehen und das Spiel selber entwickeln!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da waren echt sehr geile Ideen dabei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niCe0r (11. Dezember 2007)

> Sogar mir, als relativ Unwissender, ist bekannt, dass EAMythic mit DAoC große Erfolge feiern durfte. Diesbezüglich ist es nur logisch, dass gewisse Elemente aus diesem MMOG als Vorbild für WAR dienen werden (wie z.B. das RvR).
> 
> Nun ist es bestimmt möglich, dass auch das Craftingsystem aus DAoC gewisses Potential zeigt in ähnlicher Form in WAR einzugehen.
> Ich würde nun gerne die ehemaligen DAoC-Spieler bitten das Craftingsystem aus genanntem Spiel, für mich und andere Außenstehende, ein wenig zu erläutern und diesbezüglich Vermutungen zu äußern.
> ...



Also das ist jetzt mal nicht mit 2 Sätzen abgetan. Ich versuchs trotzdem. Für evtl. Fehler entschuldige ich mich. spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren kein DAoC mehr.

ich nehme mal das beispiel eines Rüstungsmachers.

Wie ein Vorredner schon mit dem Bogenmacher beschieben hatte, gibt es deinen Hauptberuf. Um diesen aber ausüben zu können, brauchst du aber gewisse Fertigkeiten. In diesem Bespiel also Schneidern, Lederer, schmieden. Du kannst also nun dein Umwandeln (salvagen) und erhälst dafür Rohstoffe oder kaufst sie dir teuer beim Händler oder lässt andere Crafter für dich arbeiten. Um nun ein Rüstungsteil herzustellen benötigst du verschiedene Rohstoffe. Je nach Stufe sind diese in Materialen unterteilt. z.B. Kupfer, Eisen , Stahl. Nun beginnst du eine Brustplatte aus Kupfer herzustellen. Du benötigst also faden, lederfutter, kupfer und nieten. hast du alle teile zusammen begibst du dich in die nähe einer schmiede/amboss und klickst auf herstellen. nun kommt der berühmte herstellungsbalken. in diesem zeitraum darfst du dich nicht bewegen. sonst bricht die herstellung ab.
Wichtig ist auch noch. je nachdem welchen berufsgrad du hast kannst du auch nur bestimmte materialien verarbeiten. es gibt dabei eine ähnlich unterteilung wie bei der einstufung der mobs. weis - jederzeit machbar, grün-leicht herzustellen, gelb-aktueller fertigkeitsgrad, orange etwas über deinem fert.grad und rot-nur selten schaffbar. hast du also mit zu hochwertigen materialen gecraftet, so kann es durchaus passieren das ein teil dein materialien dabei verloren gingen.
als lehring fängst du mit 1em punkt in deinem beruf an und das geht bis in die 1100+ punkte. ab 1000 hast du den meister erreicht kannst aber noch nicht alles ohne verluste herstellen. deswegen die 1100+
für das erfolgreiche herstellen von rüstungsteilen erhälst du je nach schwiergkeisgrad des teils punkte. also alles was unter deiner fertigkeitsgrad ist gibt keine punkte. ab gelb gibt es 1-2 punkte, orange - 2-4 und rot - 3-5 punkte. jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen wieviel zeit und platin (1000gold) man investieren musste um meisterlich zu sein. 

ich persöhnlich habe einen bannzauberer mit einem skill von 1068 gehabt. hat ca. 12 platin(12000gold für die wowler) und 6 tage 24h dauercraften gekostet. also normale spieler brauchen monate dafür.

alle angaben ohne gewähr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (12. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> [...]Also wär es besser zu sagen, das item MEGAIMBASUPERSCHWERT brauch halt 7 tage ums zu erstellen (schneide herstellen, griff etc) zu können, also kann ein guter Schmied  das auch nur alle 7 tage zusammensetzten aus den einzelteilen, somit würde die menge der richtig guten gecrafteten items auch bei wenig bis kaum farmarbeit gering bleiben, selbst wenn man relativ viele Leute hat, die so ein Item bauen können.
> 
> nen Katapult baut man ja auch nicht in 20 sekunden zusammen, nur weil man alle Teile schon da hat -.-



Die Idee ist natürlich nicht schlecht, denn das Spiel soll ja so real wie nur möglich rüber kommen. Jetzt denk aber mal über die folgende Situation als Bsp. nach:
Die Orks wollen ein Keep der Zwerge in Tier 4 einnehmen um dann die große Schlacht um die Hauptstadt zu beginnen. Die Mauern bzw die Tore sind fast eingerissen, alle sind bereit für den großen Ansturm, hunderte von Spielern warten auf den Startschuss mit dem das große Gemetzel beginnt. Hier und da wird gekämpft, und da die Zwerge nicht dumm sind, zerstören sie erstmal schön die Belagerungswaffen. Nun soll es aber weiter gehn! Aber dann kommt die Nachricht, leider gibt es keine Belagerungswaffen mehr, die nächsten kommen erst in 2 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das wars mit dem tollen Keep raid und vllt mit der gesamten Campain. Wäre das nicht einwenig frustrierend einen ganzen Schlachtzug abzublasen nur weil die Kriegsmaschinerie ausgegangen ist und die nächste erst in den nächsten paar Tagen bereit steht?

Die Idee ist gut, nur ist sie nicht richtig durchdacht. Um solchen Situationen vorzubeugen könnte man z.B. ein System einführen, indem mehrer Spieler an EINEM Gegenstand, Belagerungswaffe etc. arbeiten. Somit könnte die Bauzeit verringert werden.
Was dann noch super wäre wenn Spieler die nicht auf der Skillung des Baumeisters(der jenige der z.B. ein besonderes Schwert oder das Katapult xy herstellen kann)sind, ihm aber trotzdem helfen und dadürch ein paar "Erfahrungspunkte"bei dem jeweiligen Beruf abgreifen können. Natürlcih müssten sie dann den selben Berufszweig eingeschlagen haben.

Und so ewtas würde für PvE Spieler eine nette Abwechslung sein, um auf die geschilderte Situation zurück zu kommen. An der Front fehlt es an Belagerungswaffen! Alle Leute die PvE Spielen, nicht aktiv am Schlachtzug beteiligt sind, werden so mit eingebunden. Denn wenn diese sich schnell zusammen finden und neue Belagerungswaffen herstellen und an die Front schicken, wird das Gefühl der dazugehörigkeit verstärkt.
Denn durch ihre Aktion konnten sie den Schlachtzug noch retten, und es kann weiter gehn. So bekommt man auch als PvE Spieler das Gefühl aktiv in den Konflikt eingreifen zu können.

Ich Spekuliere hier wild durch die Gegend, wahrscheinlich wird es dann letztendlich ganz anders aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magister Magnus (1. Januar 2008)

Hier ein paar Vorschläge von mir und anderen Forennutzern:


Schneider: Ist zum Beispiel einer der Berufe, bei welchem ich sehr stark auf vermehrte Zivilprodukte hoffe, und das es nicht einfach nur zu einem Stoffrüstungsfabrikanten wird der auch ein oder zwei Zivile Kleidung herstellen kann. Gerade hier wäre die Möglichkeit der Individualisierung der Charaktere ja auch vermehrt möglich, und wenn die Schneider dann auch wirklich einiges an Kleidung herstellen können, kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es auch zu einem rentablen Beruf wird. Des weiteren wäre es auch schön wenn die Schneider in der Lage wären die Bekleidung umzufärben.

Lederer/Gerber:
Siehe eigentlich im großen und ganzen den Schneider.

Schmied:
Warum soll der Schmied nur Rüstungen und Waffen fertigen können, warum nicht auch Gegenstände die für das Housing interessant werden könnten (soweit ein Housing mit eigenen Einrichtungsmöglichkeiten implentiert wird). Desweiteren sollte er sich vielleicht auch wirklich nur auf Schmiedeerzeugnisse beschränken, und so etwas wie die Griffe und ähnliches von einem Schreiner beziehen können, Tore verstärken

Steinmetz:
Könnte z.B.: Durchgänge/Torbögen/Brücken im PvP einstürzen/aufbauen/stabilisieren, Eisen, Edelmetalle abbauen

Schreiner:
Gerade für das Zivile sehr gut zu gebrauchen, gerade auch wieder beim Stichpunkt Housing. Als eine Spezialisierung oder Ausrichtung könnte man später ja auch noch den Bogenmacher mit in diese Kategorie fallen lassen. Hier vielleicht noch das herstellen von Straßensperren und Blockaden, großer Holzschilde

Verzauberer:
Ja, auch gerade die Verzauberer waren eine nette Idee, allerdings würde ich diese Berufsausrichtung eigentlich auch nur den Magie begabten Gruppen zugänglich machen, da es doch merkwürdig anmutet das ein nicht magiebegabter sich in dieser Kunst bewandert.

Arzt /Alchemist/ Wundenheiler/Kräuterkundler:
Stellt Verbände und oder auch Tränke her die Wunden und negative Veränderungen aufhebt. Brennpulver, Pech oder anderes herzustellen fällt ebenfalls in sein Resort.

Waffen- /Rüstungsschmied:
Stellt Waffen und Rüstungen her, sowie führt er Reparaturen und Ausbesserungen an der Ausrüstung anderer Spieler durch, wobei es auch möglich ist beim Nsc zu deutlich höheren Kosten Reparaturen durchführen zu lassen. 

Techniker/Mechaniker:
Stellt Schießpulver und Maschinen her die das jeweilige Volk im Krieg unterstützen. Kann beispielsweise feste Kanonen reparieren oder an vorgegeben Positionen aufbauen.


----------



## Jockurt (1. Januar 2008)

Kruaal schrieb:


> ...habt ihr mal was von Zwergenbrot gehört? (Scheibenwelt)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man damit wirft könnte man es sogar unter Kriegshandwerk fassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, die Scherbenwelt. Wundervoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic:
Ja, crafting ist toll und ja, man sollte unabhängig vom "normalen" Level den Crafting-Skill so hoch ausbauen wie man will.

Edit: So wie es sich in dem Video anhört, wird es nur wenige Crafting-Berufe geben. Ich denke, nur Rüstungsschmied, Waffenschmied und jemand, der Belagerungswaffen herstellt (gibt es ein Wort, dass diese Person beschreibt?).
Der Typ sag, es wird keinen Beruf geben, der Brot oder Hosen herstellt. Also wird der Schneider, sofern es einen gibt, nur Rüstungen herstellen und keine Zivilkleidung.


----------



## Durlok (2. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe dass  das berufesystem nicht zu stark mit gold aufgewogen wird
sprich nicht dass dann das holz welches zum belagerungswaffenbau gebraucht wird von den leuten die es gefarmt haben für unmengen gold im ah zu kaufen ist 
das würde der eigenen fraktion ja mehr schaden als helfen und das endet dann wie in wow 
jeder versucht seine sachen so teuer wie möglich zu verkaufen (damit *SEIN* char reicher und besser wird) wucherpreise enstehen und der gemeinschaftskampf leidet darunter

am ende sind die fraktionen ja allesamt ne grosse gilde (oder sollten es sein)


----------



## edelsniper (28. Januar 2008)

Kahn schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Ledergärber der Rüstungen schmiedet. Jeder sollte sein Fachgebiet haben und das herstellen was auch andere brauchen können, das regt auch den Handel an. Der eine sammelt dann sein Leder und verarbeited es, das dann wiederrum ...


aaahhh stop!!!
it's all about WAR!!!
ICH WILL TÖTEN
sobald ich das erste mal mit meinem orc online kommen werde, nehm ich die beine in die hand, lauf zur zwergenfestung hin, stell mich vors riesige eisentor UND HEADBUTTE es ^^
nein aber mal im ernst: wenn ich mir das crafting system von WoW in erinnerung rufe, dann wird mir schlecht...dann lieber garkeines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


just my 2 cents
lg edel
edith sagt: "der edel hat weder seite 2 noch seite 3 gelesen wie er diese antwort gegeben hat. crafting gehört dazu aber nur wenns so richtig WAR-mässig ist"


----------



## Elchil (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab mir den Thread jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen und muss sagen das ich einige der Ideen echt supi finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Grimmrog zuzwinker*

Was ich mir jedoch wirklich mal für ein MMO wünschen würde wäre sowas wie ein "aktiveres" Craftingsystem (ich weiß jetzt net wie ichs anders ausdrücken soll), da mich das "Ladebalkensystem" von z.B. WoW doch ziemlich anödet.

So könnte man dem Spieler beim herstellen einer Rüstung, bzw. einem anderem (Ausrüstungs-)Gegenstands doch z.B. drei verschiedene Herrstellungsmöglichkeiten, teilweise in Form von kleinen "Minispielen" geben:

1. Normale Qualität
Der altbekannte "Ladebalken" verspricht ein schnell hergestelltes Item, das man viellecht nur kurz benutzen möchte. Also stellt man sich beispielsweise neben den Amboss und stellt so seine Kettenrüstung in Normalqualität her.
Ein Gesammtatributsbonus von 0%

2. Hohe Qualität
Ein vielleicht 5-10 Minuten langes Minispiel in dem man etwas größere Teile an ihren vorgegebenen Platz an der Rüstung zieht, also zumindest "halb" hangefertigt.
Ein Gesammtatributsbonus von ca. 10%

3. Perfekte Qualität
Ein Minispiel in dem man, beim Beispiel des Kettenhemdes bleibend, jeden Ring an Position zieht um alles in Handarbeit herzustellen und damit ein Item zu erstellen das man voraussichtlich längere Zeit benutzt, was von mir aus sogar mal 20-30 Minuten dauern kann.
Ein Gesammtatributsbonus von ca. 20-30%

Außerdem könnte es doch auch so gemacht werden, dass man (um ewigem Rezeptfarmen vorzubäugen) eine ordentliche Auswahl an Grundrezepten hat und diese dann je nach Skill mit verschiedenen Materialien umsetzten kann. 
Soll heißen, dass es z.B. die Kategorie "Nieten" gibt und man diese mit verschiedenen ausführungen herstellen kann (Eisen, Kupfer, Silber, Gold, ... ).


Das alles ist natürlich nur umsetzbar wenn hergestellte Gegenstände wirklich gut sind ( z.B. einzelne Slots die nur mit hergestellten Gegenständen ordentlich zu belegen sind)

Hoffe ich es gibt noch mehr Leute die sich sowas wünschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far,
Elchil


P.S. hab mir zwar beste Mühe gegeben aber wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## !Jo (30. Januar 2008)

das Problem an solchen Minispielen ist, dass sie sehr schnell sehr nervtötend werden und dann sehnt man sich den einfachen Ladenbalken doch wieder herbei.

Was ich interessanter finde, ist in welcher Qualität das Crafting Equip sein wird im Vergleich zu den im Pve/PvP zu erringenden Gears. Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn es wie in DaoC Caps für alle Werte gibt und man mit dem PvE/PvP Equip nie das volle Potenzial ausschöpfen kann (d.h. also dass man bei reinem PvE Equip gewisse Sachen über die Grenze hat und andere Sachen nicht ausschöpfen kann) und dann das gecraftete Equip quasi als Feintuning benutzt werden kann.

Ansonsten fürchte ich wird das Crafting Equip nur als Überbrückung zum End Equip dienen, wenn überhaupt und das würde dem System irgendwie den Sinn nehmen.


----------



## Bharak (8. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das bisher gesagte ziemlich gut *grimmrogzuwink*
fände es spannend wenn man wirklich meister in seinem beruf werden könnte, was natürlich auch seine zeit dauern sollte, um dann am ende z.B. als Hammerträger einen Hammer von unvergleichbarer quaität herstellen zu können und dafür würde ich mich mit handkuss quer durch die ganze welt schicken lassen um seltene mats zu suchen

nicht wie bei wow wo man sich das zeug zusammenfarmt um sich zum schluss was zu basteln was nach 1-2 wochen pvp / raid  wertlos ist

mfg Bharak


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

Elchil schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir den Thread jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen und muss sagen das ich einige der Ideen echt supi finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so ein crafting system gibt es in vanguard(das beste crafting system in MMORPGS wie ich finde) dort musst du fünf arbeitsschritte durchlaufen bei denen du nicht mal eben afk gehen kannst. je nach dem wie du dich bei jedem abschnitt anstellst wird das endprodukt besser bzw kannst in müll werfen.


----------



## Floweiß (1. März 2008)

Denkt ihr es gibt so was ähnliches wie einen verzauberer geben wird ???


----------



## Mordenai (1. März 2008)

Floweiß schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es gibt so was ähnliches wie einen verzauberer geben wird ???



Einen Verzauberer im Sinne von individuellen Verbesserungen der Ausrüstung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Reak (5. März 2008)

Ich habe gehört das man sich bei den Ocks Spitzen für Schilder und rüstungen machen kann die man sich dann auf die Rüstung machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horus85 (12. März 2008)

Elchil schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir den Thread jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen und muss sagen das ich einige der Ideen echt supi finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hi, ich finde deine idee echt gut(wobei es nach einigerzeit etwas mühselig wird, denk ich).
was man auch noch machen könnte wäre: wenn man eine rüstung machen muss und man brauch ca 6 materilien, nieten, metalle und so weiter... und es gibt mehrere metalle wie eisen kupfer stahl... und man sagt das ich die rüstung aus kupfer baue und sie hat dann kaum bonus werte ec, könnte man die selbe rüstung nur aus einem härteren material bauen wie eisen das sie dann mehr aushält und mehr bonus werte hätte.

was auch noch cool were, um so höher der skill ist, könnte es waffen, rüstungen ec geben, wo in der liste der materialien eine kategorie frei ist wo man dann belibig rein schmieden könnte was man so im rucksack hätte. wie zb bei einer rüsten etwas goldstaub so das sie golden schimmern würde oder noch ein extra kettenhemd was den rüstungs wert noch erhöhen ürde(nur minimal).

is mir grade so eingefallen und habs so geschrieben wie ich es gedacht hab also sorry wenn keiner dursch blickt! und sorry wegen den ganzen fehlern im text!

gruß horus  



für die zwerge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightfiredemon (27. März 2008)

kann nur dieses video empfehlen: http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/29393


----------



## Nh4z (3. April 2008)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen trotzdem die info:

habe irgendwo vernommen, dass in WAR keine gegenstände zur herstellung benötigt werden ( beim Schmieden der Amboss, beim Schneidern webstuhl, usw. ) da frag ich mich dann aber, wie will ich ohne amboss eine kettenrüstung herstellen? also ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ihr wirklich altbekanntes wieder sehen werdet oder nicht komplett umdenken müsst.

wobei, mir grad einfällt, dass auch gesagt wurde, dass man sich mithilfe der berufe seine rüstung verzieren kann. Also so wie mit den Bossabzeichen die ihr euch an die rüstung babschen könnt. Ich glaub er meinte, ihr könnt zB hier eine spitze anbringen, da einen totenkopf usw.

Leg für die Info aber nicht meine hand ins feuer...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, habe ich auch noch gehört und bin ich mir ziemlich sicher:

Myth will kein spotfarmen kreiieren. sprich, du wirst nirgendswo auf der map eisenerz oder ne schnittige blume rumstehen sehen, ALLE matts werden auschließlich von mobs/playern(!!!) gedropped


----------



## Caytrem (13. April 2008)

hmm die erzwingen ja quasi zum PvP^^
weiter so !


----------



## Ferox21 (4. Mai 2008)

Nun ja, da es eh übers RVR üstungen geben wird, werden sich die Berufe wohl eher aufs Verstärken der Spieler konzentrieren - und das könnten dann vielleicht Kampfrungen, Heiltränke, Verzauberungen oä sein. Ich persönlich bin eh nicht so der große Freund des Craftens, was aber mit meiner WoW Erfahrung zusammen hängt, wo die Berufe anfangs so ziemlich nutzlos waren und nur den Spielfluss aufgehalten haben...


----------



## _Elodîn_ (11. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, es wird grob 3 craftingabschnitte geben:

-crafting für spieler, also hochwertige ausrüstung, vielleicht sogar endgamefähig oder schlicht DIE beste ausrüstung überhaupt. 

-crafting für den krieg, also eher schlichte dinge für den normalen soldaten (vllt auch für die lowlvler umsonst?^^). also sowas wie einfache rüstung ohne boni oder verzierungen etc. 
kann man dann vllt in 5erpacken oder so bei nem npc abgeben.

-Verzierungen für rüstungen, runen, symbole, schädel, farben, irgendwas. hat dann vielleicht nebenberufcharakter.


So eine herstellung auf raten, wie vorher mal angesprochen, fänd ich interessant. damit niemand ne menge materialien/zutaten sammelt und dann in 3 minuten 50 kettenhemden herstellt, könnte man die fertigungszeit ziemlich hoch setzen und den avatar dann in der logout-zeit weiterschmieden lassen.Zum beispiel.

Ich hoffe, dass der ganze crafting-teil aber nicht zu stark vom RvR ablenkt bzw nicht in keinem ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )speziellen verhältnis dazu steht. Materialien, die man nur auf schlachtfeldern von der gegnerischen fraktion erbeuten kann, wären da ne gute idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Schließlich heißt es ja nicht umsonst WAR.
WAAAAGH!


----------



## D132 (11. Mai 2008)

_Elodîn_ schrieb:


> speziellen verhältnis dazu steht. Materialien, die man nur auf schlachtfeldern von der gegnerischen fraktion erbeuten kann, wären da ne gute idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es wurde sogar schonmal gesagt, dass es kein Spotfarming geben wird sprich du wirst deine Berufswahre nur von Gegner erbeuten können ganz im Sinne des Krieges und nicht irrgendwo Blümchen und Steinchen im Wald aufsammeln.  (es sei denn du Blümchen heißen Schimmel und wachsen auf Orkrüstungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Es wurde sogar schon von offizieller Seite bestätigt aber frag nicht wann und wo, denn ich hab den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Mordenai (11. Mai 2008)

Crafting in WAR wird im Groben und Ganzen folgendermaßen aussehen:

Alle Ingridients werden durch das Töten von Mobs und Spielern erhältlich sein.
Dazu gibt es drei differenzierte Sammelskills, die beim Töten von 1)Humanoiden Mobs, 2)"Nicht"-Humanoiden Mobs und 3)Playern zur Anwendung kommen.
Man wird keine Crafting-Hubs (z.B. Schmelzofen, Amboss etc.) benötigen, um Dinge zu erstellen (so wird man nicht gezwungen, sich allein zum Craften in Siedlungen aufzuhalten).
Crafting wird kein eigener Content werden und somit auch keine überdurchschnittliche Ausrüstung hervorbringen.


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Mai 2008)

hm also mordenai so würde ich das nicht stehen lassen.
Im grunde hast du recht mir dem was du sagst... aber...
Woher willst du wisen das es nur 3 sammel berufe/skill geben wird?
Und woher weisst du das crafting nur eine unter geordnete rolle spielen wird? 

Das kannst du noch nicht wissen, es sind zu wenig informationen dazu bekannt.


----------



## Mordenai (12. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> [...]
> Das kannst du noch nicht wissen, es sind zu wenig informationen dazu bekannt.



Die drei Sammelskills nennen sich:
*Cultivating* (Kultivieren): Die Mobs droppen Sporen, Pilze, Kräuter etc.
*Butchering* (Metzgern/Schlachten): Den Mobs wird wortwörtlich das Fell über die Ohren gezogen...
*Scavenging* (Plündern): Die Mobs/Player werden schlicht und einfach ausgeraubt.
Auch wenn es sich so anhört, ist dies nicht mit dem normalen Looten zu verwechseln. Es handelt sich um seperate Skills, die steigen, je nachdem welche Mobs (bzw. Player) man zur Strecke bringt und ausnimmt.
Desweiteren wird man *keine* Crafting-Hubs benötigen. Crafting ist übertall möglich!

Es handelt sich dabei nicht um Berufe, sondern lediglich um die Sammelskills!

Zum Craften benötigt man *Primärzutaten*, aus welchen das gewünschte Erzeugnis gebastelt werden kann. Mit sogenannten *Sekundärzutaten* kann man die Items bis zu einem gewissen Maß individuell verbessern.


Das gesamte Crafting ist also so gestaltet, dass es den Spielfluss im Realm versus Realm in möglichst geringem Maß hemmt (Ingridients sind im PvP farmbar, und Items überall craftbar!). Dadurch gewinnen andere Spielinhalte weitaus größere Anteile im Spielalltag und das Crafting läuft dazu nur parallel.

Und ich denke, dass man daraus schließen kann, dass die gecraftetetn Erzeugnisse zum Großteil ergänzender Natur sind (Bufffood, enchants etc.).


Quelle


----------



## Erdnussbutter (10. August 2008)

Ich hoffe die machen da noch was


----------



## Fischi85 (2. September 2008)

hät da mal ne frage und zwar gibts ja 4 sammelberufe aber nur 2 ausführende berufe            meine frage nun wenn man nur 2 berufe haben kann   muss man dann ständig im AH die sachen kaufen von den anderen sammelberufen oder ist es so das man z.b bei dem einen sammelberuf sachen hat die nur für einen magier zu gebrauchen sind also z.b tränke die magier unterstüzen und der andere sammelberuf is dann für andere klassen ?


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Fischi85 schrieb:


> hät da mal ne frage und zwar gibts ja 4 sammelberufe aber nur 2 ausführende berufe            meine frage nun wenn man nur 2 berufe haben kann   muss man dann ständig im AH die sachen kaufen von den anderen sammelberufen oder ist es so das man z.b bei dem einen sammelberuf sachen hat die nur für einen magier zu gebrauchen sind also z.b tränke die magier unterstüzen und der andere sammelberuf is dann für andere klassen ?



Wird darauf hinauslaufen, man wird mit dem Beruf den man ergreift, nicht komplett seinen Bedarf für den Beruf decken können, entweder steht man dann für den Rest im Ah, hat Twinks oder fragt in der Gilde nach ob ein anderer vll bei seinem Beruf Materialen übrig hat.

Und da man nur 1 Ausführbaren beruf und nur 1 Sammelberuf lernen kann wird um eine Komplette Selbstversorgung herbeizuführen in übelstes Twinken oder Tauschen ausarten.


----------



## Black83 (4. September 2008)

zu den berufen gibts ein offizielles video vom hersteller:
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=454&pk=10805

da man im pvp auch zutaten findet, wird man z.b. als tränkebastler immer was zu basteln haben.
und das man zu 100% versorgt ist ist auch mist, tränke müssen einem ja auch irgendwann ausgehn oder gezielt eingesetzt werden müssen.
ned so wie bei wow zur billigen massenware verkommen lassen, welche aber super lästig zu beschaffen ist.

es wird ja keine ausrüstungs herstellenden berufe geben, nur verbrauchswaren.
eigentlich ein perfektes system:

in wow sind rezepte nutzlos, schwierig zu beschaffen und zwingen einen ständig wo zu farmen wo man garnicht farmen mag.
in warhammer macht man was man will und bekommt NEBENBEI sein crafterzeug. kein zwang und kein "kotz, wieder farmen" gefühl - ein game ist ein game und keine arbeit !

nieder mit  WoW ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> nieder mit  WoW !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lieber nicht, sonst kommen die alle zu Warhammer und auf ca 80% der WoW Spieler kann man getrost verzichten, das wissen können sogar die WoW Spieler selber.

Farmen wird man sicherlich müssen, nur heist das dann, "Auf zum Feind, ich brauch sowieso noch RvR Punkte"


----------



## Black83 (5. September 2008)

Sag ich doch, farmen mit Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW zwingt einen ständig unlustige Dinge zu tun damit man dann als eine Art Belohnung Spaß hat. Naja, jedenfalls für paar Wochen bis nicht der nächste Patch den Spaß wieder zurückstellt und die Arbeit vorschiebt^^


----------

